# St. Louis Area River Run



## bulldog (Aug 8, 2013)

Any of you guys in the St. Louis or surrounding areas want to get together on the Meramec and do a little get together? Meet up somewhere, run up river for a while, have a shore lunch and run back, make an afternoon out of it? Maybe even catch a fish or two?

I figured I would throw it out there as the Summer is quickly coming to an end. I can fit a few guys in my boat that want to tag along and I am sure so can some other members.

Let me know your thoughts on this idea.........


----------



## Inkd (Aug 8, 2013)

Im about an hour north of St. Louis and would be interested in joining up, however I don't have a river boat.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325341#p325341 said:


> Inkd » 3 minutes ago[/url]"]Im about an hour north of St. Louis and would be interested in joining up, however I don't have a river boat.



No worries. Hopefully we can get a few boats and a bunch of people.


----------



## Seth (Aug 9, 2013)

Possibly. It is starting to get to the time of the year though that I switch my focus to food plotting, hanging deer stands and bow season. The only water my boat usually see's once bow season starts is gigging at night. :mrgreen:


----------

